# Portugal there is no coming back



## harrow (Jan 14, 2021)

Portugal there is no coming back


----------



## mark61 (Jan 14, 2021)

Where did it go?


----------



## harrow (Jan 14, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-55666198


----------



## harrow (Jan 14, 2021)

*UK-bound arrivals from South America and Portugal will be banned from Friday over concerns about the Brazilian coronavirus variant.*
Transport Secretary Grant Shapps said the change would come into force from 04:00 GMT.


----------



## n brown (Jan 14, 2021)

and a serious lockdown tonight


----------



## mark61 (Jan 14, 2021)

This bit is important to most here though.

"British and Irish citizens and foreign nationals with residence rights will still be able to travel but must isolate for 10 days"


----------



## Derekoak (Jan 14, 2021)

Does not apply to uk nationals with residency in Portugal or Portuguese hauliers according to my reading


----------



## harrow (Jan 14, 2021)

I know took it from the TV but then another bit says isolate for 10 days, it all confusing


----------



## harrow (Jan 14, 2021)

So if you are allowed to come in then you have to isolate for 10 days but if your not allowed to come in drive a lorry and that's OK, its daft.


----------



## maingate (Jan 14, 2021)

mark61 said:


> This bit is important to most here though.
> 
> "British and Irish citizens and foreign nationals with residence rights will still be able to travel but must isolate for 10 days"



You had to go and spoil it didn't you!  

I prefer the idea of them being marooned permanently.


----------



## harrow (Jan 14, 2021)

Well he Transport Secretary Grant Shapps says he is going to ban flights.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-55666198


----------



## REC (Jan 15, 2021)

maingate said:


> You had to go and spoil it didn't you!
> 
> I prefer the idea of them being marooned permanently.


At the moment, happily marooned!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 15, 2021)

REC said:


> At the moment, happily marooned!



They're just dead jealous, Ruth ...


----------



## harrow (Jan 15, 2021)

The UK's new travel ban applies to people who have travelled from, or through, Argentina, Brazil, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, French Guiana, Guyana, Paraguay, Peru, Suriname, Uruguay and Venezuela in the last 10 days.
It also applies to Portugal - because of its strong links to Brazil - and the former Portuguese colony of Cape Verde off the coast of west Africa, as well as Panama in central America.
British and Irish citizens and foreign nationals with residence rights are still allowed to return - but must isolate for 10 days.
Also exempt are hauliers who are travelling from Portugal to transport essential goods.

Expect to have your brains tested when you do come back


----------



## harrow (Jan 15, 2021)

Don't worry the BBC says new Brazil variant of the virus is already here panic over.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 15, 2021)

harrow said:


> Don't worry the BBC says new Brazil variant of the virus is already here panic over.



Nobody should be surprised


----------



## mark61 (Jan 15, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Nobody should be surprised


Probably been here weeks.

Gonna need a rucksack to carry all the vaccine certificates.
No doubt some authoritarian will dictate the colour of rucksack.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 15, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Probably been here weeks.
> 
> Gonna need a rucksack to carry all the vaccine certificates.
> No doubt some authoritarian will dictate the colour of rucksack.



There is now good evidence from the 'scientists' that C-19 was probably over here way back in September 2019.
A lot of people will have already had it from way back then, but no way of ever finding out I guess.


----------



## REC (Jan 15, 2021)

As the UK are doing most of the genome identification on the virus, we are more aware of variants than other countries. Not surprised this one is already here..


----------



## Robmac (Jan 15, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There is now good evidence from the 'scientists' that C-19 was probably over here way back in September 2019.
> A lot of people will have already had it from way back then, but no way of ever finding out I guess.



My best man died last January and we were never sure what had killed him.

In hindsight all of his symptoms point to the virus, he just never bothered going to the doctor.


----------



## maingate (Jan 15, 2021)

Robmac said:


> My best man died last January and we were never sure what had killed him.
> 
> In hindsight all of his symptoms point to the virus, he just never bothered going to the doctor.



Same here with a neighbour Rob. His symptoms were those of Covid. He had COPD so it was just thought it was a bad case of Pneumonia, which he had overcome in the past.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 15, 2021)

maingate said:


> Same here with a neighbour Rob. His symptoms were those of Covid. He had COPD so it was just thought it was a bad case of Pneumonia, which he had overcome in the past.



My mates death was recorded as Pneumonia and a weakened heart Jim. Prior to that for a fortnight he had lack of breath and had lost his sense of smell.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 15, 2021)

harrow said:


> *UK-bound arrivals will be banned from Friday over concerns about the Brazilian coronavirus variant.*


They have named it Thrush.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 15, 2021)

Scotia said:


> They have named it Thrush.



I hope you mean this little chap and not the irritating disease!   

Brazilian thrush:


----------



## 2cv (Jan 15, 2021)

harrow said:


> Don't worry the BBC says new Brazil variant of the virus is already here panic over.



So far the most contagious variant has not been found in the United Kingdom. Link
Being an island should help to prevent its arrival, but unless things are made much tighter it likely will.
It does seem strange that only arrivals from Portugal and South America are currently banned, as it seems very easy to move between EU countries.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 15, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I hope you mean this little chap and not the irritating disease!
> 
> Brazilian thrush:
> 
> View attachment 91226


Twas the irritant that came to mind!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 15, 2021)

harrow said:


> Well he Transport Secretary Grant Shapps says he is going to ban flights.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-55666198


Jetski.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 15, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There is now good evidence from the 'scientists' that C-19 was probably over here way back in September 2019.
> A lot of people will have already had it from way back then, but no way of ever finding out I guess.


Been here a year before that as sewer batch testing has found it in 1019 and early on.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Jetski.


No! 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-isle-of-man-55428761


----------



## mark61 (Jan 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Been here a year before that as sewer batch testing has found it in 1019 and early on.


 That is early on.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 15, 2021)

Scotia said:


> No!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-isle-of-man-55428761



Blimey, did he take a box of Milk Tray with him?


----------



## Scotia (Jan 15, 2021)

The year i met Christina at that bad place, the guy whos birthday we had went over for three guys had came over from Ireland for the party. One was sea sick another the battery was not charging so had to be put on charge for his return journey, there are a lot of desperate people out there.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Been here a year before that as sewer batch testing has found it in 1019 and early on.





mark61 said:


> That is early on.



So it was here before Wully the Conqueror, ey?


----------



## Mevi (Jan 17, 2021)

I was ill in January and had thought that I might have been an early case.......

Until I got a case of genuine COVID in October from a visiting relative. Proper nasty and I always considered myself too manly and butch to get sick. Avoid avoid avoid. Stick to your bubbles.

As if I ever needed an excuse to tell visitors to eff off.


----------



## Dee (Jan 18, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There is now good evidence from the 'scientists' that C-19 was probably over here way back in September 2019.
> A lot of people will have already had it from way back then, but no way of ever finding out I guess.


We think we had it January 2019 as we both were so ill, all the same symptons. I stayed in bed for couple days as so bad, and I never do that! Lets all hope by spring the virus dimishes. Our poor camper is feeling neglected


----------

